
New AWS Auto Scaling - edmorley
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-auto-scaling-unified-scaling-for-your-cloud-applications/
======
filearts
This service appears to have launched a new (to me) UX based on React instead
of AngularJS, like the rest of the console. I'm certainly enjoying the new
design elements.

